# Powder longevity in different parts of Tahoe



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kirkwood altitude might be a factor?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wind, sun, altitude, thermal currents


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Mt Rose might be higher than the others... but I know they are all very close. Wind is actually a very good factor I didn't think of. Rose is windy as hell and all the good pow probably gets blown away quickly.

EDIT: Highest part of Rose is 9700 and highest part of KW is 9800. Very close.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Thaw freeze top layer?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

wind is most likely the culprit there.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not really sure but I guess it's a combination of wind and sun.

I've noticed huge variations too, even between Squaw and Alpine Meadows which are right next to each other. I've never been to Kirkwood, but there have been places in Squaw that's like a skating ring, while Alpine just consistently has a good layer of at least packed powder.

I noticed in Homewood too that there's a huge difference in places that are shaded by trees in narrow trails and the places that get sunlight.

Really odd, because I was at Mt. Rose on Sunday and it was awesome... at least the parts that I could go on. I could only stare at the bowl runs and be like


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Traffic could be a big part of it, too. I know Rose is smaller than many of the other Tahoe resorts. Considering its close proximity to Reno (I assume this is one of the reasons why you like it) it probably sees much more skier traffic (in a much more concentrated area) than other places like Kirkwood and Sierra. Same can be said for the excessive boiler patches at Squaw. That Place gets Mobbed!


----------



## sunpark570 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Have advice on western Tahoe's best?*

Hey - so I'm doing a very quick weekend - March 12, 13, and half-day 14, and I have read good things about Alpine Meadows and was thinking that would be my spot... but... I'm a total East Coast snowboarder, very interested in getting the woods I can get, breaking tracks, sidecountry, any adrenaline rushes I can hit that are utterly not-found on the East Coast. And it sounds like Squaw is the real 'snapshot of Tahoe' I might want to get.

I'm tempted to do Squaw too, because the vertical is about 1000 ft higher than Alpine Meadows, but it sounds like the powder's better at Alpine, plus, frankly, I hate crowds and those inexperienced skiers that can just dart in front of you accidentally. 

Since I'll be there on a Sat. and Sun., I'm hoping to get to wherever there will be less dumb crowding.

Also - Sugar Bowl will possibly be my Monday place to ride since I have to return the rental car that afternoon. Thoughts on this? 

Please - anyone - best runs? Awesome hits to try on my board? Unmissable trails ? 

I'll be alone so I can't do deep woods, but any advice, and especially if you feel the need to steer me towards/away from my mountain choices, please, take the reigns here. I may never hit Tahoe again!

- Jess


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

sunpark570 said:


> Hey - so I'm doing a very quick weekend - March 12, 13, and half-day 14, and I have read good things about Alpine Meadows and was thinking that would be my spot... but... I'm a total East Coast snowboarder, very interested in getting the woods I can get, breaking tracks, sidecountry, any adrenaline rushes I can hit that are utterly not-found on the East Coast. And it sounds like Squaw is the real 'snapshot of Tahoe' I might want to get.
> 
> I'm tempted to do Squaw too, because the vertical is about 1000 ft higher than Alpine Meadows, but it sounds like the powder's better at Alpine, plus, frankly, I hate crowds and those inexperienced skiers that can just dart in front of you accidentally.
> 
> ...


Check the videos in the link if you are after adrenaline rushes.

Unofficial Squaw | Local Information on Events and Ski Conditions in Squaw Valley USA from Unofficial Networks


----------



## calreef18 (Feb 21, 2011)

Like to hike? Alpine has some cool bowls and terrain that you can only access by hike along the ridges. Good choice too if you want to avoid the squaw crowd on the weekends.


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

I would avoid the crowds at Squaw and Northstar. Alpine is a must (yes, hike to the bowls ie Beaver Bowl). I would also recommend Homewood. Great views, uncrowded, and some nice terrain. Quail Face if there is any fresh snow.

Sat - Homewood
Sun - Alpine
Mon - Sugarbowl


----------

